# The Warriors Of Light



## Admin (Oct 2, 2009)

The Warriors of Light

A warrior of light is never indifferent to injustice.

View attachment 803 View attachment 804


He knows that all is one and that each individual action affects everyone on the planet.  That is why, when confronted by the suffering of others, he uses his sword to restore order.  But even though he fights against oppression, at no point does he attempt to judge the the oppressor.  Each person will answer for his actions before God so, once the warrior has completed his task, he makes no further comment.

A warrior of light is in the world in order to help his fellow man, not to condemn his neighbor.


----------

